# beaver tailed agama?



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

does anybody keep these? would you be able to post a picture of one?


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*I love Beaver shield-tailed Agamas and Turnip shield-tailed Agamas but have run out of room!

The living Rainforest has some for sale and has pics!

The Living Rainforest - View a Price List Item!

The Living Rainforest - View a Price List Item!

Hope that helps
*


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

thx, do you know how big they get?


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*I think they only get to about 10cm maybe 12 cm.
Not too sure as I don't own one and have only done a small amount of research, as I cant have one ...

Just search the common names and scientific ones to try and find some care
info.

Turnip shield-tailed Agama - Xenagama taylori
Beaver shield-tailed Agama - Xenagama batilifera

I don't think they are that commonly kept but if you do some research and also research where they originate from, you should be able to gather enough care for them.

If I was going to make room for some I would do some more research and pass it on, but I want more snakes and have no more room for lizards! I do prefer the Turnip s-t Agama thoough...*


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

they look like funny little lizards, they might be a bit small tho


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*Yes, they are quite small. But that can be a bonus too as they would only need a small enclosure.

Are you just looking for something a bit different?
Bd size or bigger/smaller?*


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Get yourself some of these, they are really cool - 










It reminds me of the Predator from the Schwarzenegger movie!!!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I've seen them in the living rainforest in rhyl - they are really cute!! I want them - they also have another species of similar size just with different tails - hmm.. can't remember sorry! They are fairly small as stated above maybe 10cm.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

sallyconyers said:


> I've seen them in the living rainforest in rhyl - they are really cute!! I want them - they also have another species of similar size just with different tails - hmm.. can't remember sorry! They are fairly small as stated above maybe 10cm.



* Turnip shield-tailed Agama - Xenagama taylori
Beaver shield-tailed Agama - Xenagama batilifera


These are the 2 subspecies of Xenagama and yes I have seen them advertised at Living Rainforest too. But he only has pairs and I want 4 of them. 1 male to 4 females!

I think they are adorable and thinking of making room in my collection for one of the subspecies.


*


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

i cant see the picture!!! wot was it!?


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

i was lookin for somethin sort of rankins-beardie size thats interesting and will go in a 3x2x2 ive had a look at butterfly and painted agamas and my pet shop sez they can stock both but i cant find any info on them and im worried about the WCness of butterflys?


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

The Xenagama batilifera are really cool lizards, very active. But not something you want to handle often as this will stress them.

I have a few of these cool lizards. Have been breeding them for the past few years.

Here you can find some information on them and there are some pics on my website too.

Xenagama batilifera

hope this helps

gr. Kamiel


----------

